# Spaltenname aus Resultset



## olli-h (30. Jun 2008)

Hallo Forum,

wie kann ich denn aus einem Resultset die Spaltennamen auslesen? also z.b.

Tabelle :
----------

Name     |    Vorname     |     Adresse            |  Telefon   |
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Meier           Peter                 Hauptstrasse 1     12345
Mueller         Ralf                   Hauptstrasse 2     6789


Ich möchte dann sowas wie ne Liste mit "Name,Vorname,Adresse,Telefon" bekommen, auch wenn ich die Tabellen umbenenne also z.b. 

select Name as Nachname from Adressdaten.

Vielen Dank!

Gruß Olli


----------



## SlaterB (30. Jun 2008)

ein ResultSet hat MetaDaten,
mit getMetaData() abfragbar, schau dir in der API alle Möglichkeiten darin an


----------



## Guest (1. Jul 2008)

Cool, funzt! Danke!


----------

